# Props needed.



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has a 'spare' set of 1/48th scale DH Mosquito 'needle blade' props they don't need, or can swap for a set of 'paddle blade' props ?
I'm intending to build a Mosquito PR.IX, a simple conversion from the Airfix PR.XVI kit, in the not too distant future.
The PR.IX used the earlier props, but the Airfix kit only has the 'paddle blade' type.
The Tamiya kits include both types of prop, and those that I have, or am building,both need the earlier props, so I have two sets of the Tamiya 'paddle' blades, plus the Airfix blades, and a spare set of Airfix blades from a previous build.
I could, of course, re-profile the paddle blades, but I just thought I'd ask - anything to make life a little easier !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

Terry, in case there wouldn't be anybody who had a such set of the prop I would suggest making the resin copies of the "needle" blades if you have a such set from the Tamiya kit for instance. And voila...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

I actually thought of that after I'd posted the thread !
I'll be doing some resin casting this weekend anyway, so i could have a go.
My hands aren't up to making a two-part mould, but a 'flat' mould should work anyway, as I've made blades that way in the past.
If I've got enough RTV left, I might try it.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

If I could suggest something else .. you may use some of plasticine for making moulds. Just imprint the prop blade in and you have the mould.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep, that's how I made some 1/32nd scale Spit Mk.IX blades. The 'Mossie' blades are a one-piece unit though, so getting the aerofoil section could be tricky.
Might just be easier to re-profile either the individual paddle blades, or the Tamiya paddle blade props. I have some spare DH props from Hurricanes, but the blade roots are too narrow for the Mossie type.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

I see. So the way is your choice, my friend. As far as the aerofoil is concerned. most of model manufacturers makes one of a prop blade more flat than the another side usually. It may be used as the top one while imprinting. Just you can press the blade deeper into the plasticine and later shape the flat side a little bit with sanding.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm afraid I only have the paddle style left over on my Revell kit Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

No worries Andy.
I've found some individual blades in the spares box, but I think they may be a tad too narrow.
I'll either cast some in resin, or re-profile the paddle blades, Of course, i could always get another Tamiya FB.VI kit, and use the spare props from that .............. er .......... ahem ....... (no more kits, remember ?) ............ cough ...... Ah ! Christmas prezzy to self !!
That's a good enough excuse !


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2016)

No spares in my Monogram kit............


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

No problem Geo.
BTW, I'll have some resin cockpit bits left over, if you'd like them for your Mossie. There's the spar and rear 'shelf', with the Navigator's seat (and seat belt) moulded on to it, the Nav's seat back rest and back armour, again with seat harness, and Pilot's seat, again with full harness, but no back rest cushion, and the full instument panel
They're your's if you want them.
From memory, the Monogram kit is reasonable in the cockpit area, apart from the rear shelf arrangement and seats. The kit's radios, although a bit vague, are more like the Gee R/F unit and receiver, but again, from memory, I think they're displayed sideways !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2016)

Problem solved !
I've had a closer look at the spare 'paddle' blade props in the Tamiya kits, and thankfully they're somewhat inaccurate, being rather narrow in chord for the 'paddle' type blades, and with the same, or very similar, deeper root chord and shape to the DH 'needle blade' props also supplied.
When compared to the Airfix 'paddle' blades, the shape difference, particularly at the root, is immediately apparent, and there's a good 1+ mm difference in chord width at the mid point - around 2 or more scale inches !
As the Tamiya 'paddle' blades are not far off the shape of the 'needle blades', it should be a fairly simple job to re-profile these to create a set of 'needle blade' props.
The Airfix prop spinner back-plates will need to be modified slightly to accept the Tamiya props, which again is a simple job, but other than that, the spinners and back plates fit the props without a problem.
The pic below shows the Tamiya 'paddle' blade prop, with an Airfix blade alongside.

Thanks for responding chaps, but I'm now sorted - Mosquito PR.IX coming next !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2016)

Good to hear.


----------

